# CFC 503.1.1 access road distance



## Yikes (Mar 24, 2017)

CFC 503.1.1 exception 1.1 allows the fire official to "increase the dimension of 150 feet" for sprinklering.

How much increase is allowed?  Is it entirely subjective?  I am looking for 180' of travel distance (a 20% increase).


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2017)

Subjective.

You could either ask just to put 150 in only, or do the 180 with no turnaround provided.

Problem is backing a fire truck out.


----------



## Yikes (Mar 24, 2017)

This is a park building, set back from the street.  Fire code requires access to all exterior surfaces.  The goal is to have the truck pull up in the street, drag their hoses across the park grass 180' to the rear of the building.  I do not want to pave the park for purposes of fire access if a 20% increase is reasonable.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2017)

So you can reach the furthest parts of the building, with fire truck setting on the street,,


But you are only 30 feet short of that goal??

And the building will have fire sprinkler protection??

Can you post a simple site plan with dimensions


I have one other possible suggestion,,,,

just confused on dimensions


----------

